# Marvel's Mystery Oil



## Mistel (Nov 20, 2001)

Does anyone know where I can get Marvel's Mystery Oil in the Toronto area? I have tried Canadian Tire and a few other parts stores but I can't find any. I can order it from the US but when you consider taxes, duties and exchange it will probably cost $30.00CD for something that is $2.99 USD.

Thanks


----------

